# My Audi TT BMW Marakesh Brown



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Hey all,

Had my car resprayed a couple of weeks ago BMW Marakesh Brown , list of mods below
Spec is 225BHP Bam
Lowered 40mm
Forge recirc valve
Air intake
Debadge grill
Smoothed out rear line
Smoothed out front light washer caps



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good !

Needs a different front grille tho IMO and some better wheels


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Looks good !


Sorry was uploading haha, weather hasnt been nice enough to get decent pics


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

and my last one, Corsa C rolls royce nutmeg brown, never had a problem with this..... kind of miss it



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Love the colour!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Takes a brave man to paint his car brown, kind of works............


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

nimrod2410 said:


> Takes a brave man to paint his car brown, kind of works............


haha! what can I say, I am very brave, dare to be different :mrgreen:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

You like brown then. I'm liking the BMW brown, didn't think I would but looks great.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

t'mill said:


> You like brown then. I'm liking the BMW brown, didn't think I would but looks great.


haha yea thats what all my friends say, brown is an unusal colour, so thought I would try it


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't think of any reason to ever own a brown car. It's not to my liking.


----------



## captpicard (Sep 29, 2012)

love it
8)


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it, absolutely LOVE the colour imo!  8) Needs new wheels now though..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good on you for trying something different  , as said above some different wheels , slammed for the euro look :wink:


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks Very Nice . Something Different .


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments, may get new wheels at some point and put on coilovers, wont be for a while though! If i decide to keep long term that is! Keep having problems with it lol


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great but as said needs decent wheels and lowness to set it off.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Great colour choice as everyone with any taste has already said ;-)

Keep up the individualism with any other cosmetic mods you do !

For wheels I'd day a nice dark matte metalic grey (gunmetal)

Silver cars silver wheels meh


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

reminds me wheelie bin :lol: :lol:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

My wheelie bin is green, but then so is my TT :-D


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

mullum said:


> My wheelie bin is green, but then so is my TT :-D


I gave a black wheelie bin too,


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

are we colour coding to wheelie bins now? is it the in thing coz i have a black bin with a blue lid and i dont want a blue soft top hood :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a colour I would have thought of but looks fantastic 8)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks great, I'd have done a spoiler delete too though, and got rid of the bumper grill swage line.

Need's some killer splits now.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

It's definately shiny -

There's nothing wrong with a blue bin with a black lid as long as you keep it OEM+


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> It's definately shiny -
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a blue bin with a black lid as long as you keep it OEM+


some people like some people dont, didnt get the spoiler removed because i thought it was put on to stop the back end spinning out??


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Think I like it, good to see someone trying something different.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks well. Love the retro colour. What colour are the seats? Not blue are they!!!!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good just needs some nice rims and slammed! Then it would look the mutts nuts!!

Paul


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cheekos said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's definately shiny -
> ...


It was, together with MK2 arms, ESP and lowering springs...

I don't think removing spoiler will really cause any troubles, my top speed so far was at about 230-240km/h (according to speedo) and I don't have spoiler, nor ESP. But it's been lowered 40mm at the rear and 25mm at the front from pre-facelift.

EDIT:
What was the previous colour and how did you faded it? Could you post some pics with bonnet lifted or opened door?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I quite like that. Some new wheels and slammed would look immense.


----------



## hongkongdonkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Love a bit of brown.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheekos said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's definately shiny -
> ...


The spoiler was actually an option in the Audi recall, therefore it can't do that much, the suspension mods and ESP must be sufficient to make the car safe as neither of these were optional.......IMO probably a bit of a placebo effect :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Although its too late now, you've had your respray - personally I'm a fan of the spoilerless (and badgeless) look.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

That colour is fab 8)


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Odd colours are the best colours!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jazzle said:


> Odd colours are the best colours!


i think i will stick to black,,, thanks anyway :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really works well for a number of reasons, somehow brown works on a Mk1, and because brown is the relatively retro new audi colour of the moment, having been released with the A1. 
I would have gone Porsche or Audi met brown to keep it oem plus,not a BMW colour but that is personal. Really admire your choice and tenacity to do something out of the norm. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

One of my favorite looking oem plus TTmk1's of all time is Timo Godikers from germany in porsche carbon grey..Jan 2012 Performance VW mag. Similar kind of colour twist.

Have you decided what look you are going for with your car? 

Damien.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really works well for a number of reasons,* somehow brown works on a Mk1, *................................................Damien.


Not sure I agree. 
Brown's not everyone's cup of tea.
However:- http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8046177/Har ... _year_itch
_
Skip to 8:20min._


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really works well for a number of reasons, somehow brown works on a Mk1, and because brown is the relatively retro new audi colour of the moment, having been released with the A1.
> I would have gone Porsche or Audi met brown to keep it oem plus,not a BMW colour but that is personal. Really admire your choice and tenacity to do something out of the norm. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> One of my favorite looking oem plus TTmk1's of all time is Timo Godikers from germany in porsche carbon grey..Jan 2012 Performance VW mag. Similar kind of colour twist.
> ...


Aw thanks, not going to do anything now, just leave it lol! Been having a few problems with it so want to get them sorted!


----------



## Superdoug (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know why, but I like it.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

if your interested i might have some maybachs and merc seats for sale?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Still not sent me my refund Mat ? Been 3 weeks now ..


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks mint mate! Needs some black rings at the front though I think


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Hey, not posting regarding a mechanical fault which makes a change :-/ thought people may be interested to see how the car has turned out with the bbs rs rims, pics below


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Would never have thought to pick this colour in a milion years but absolutely gorgeous mate


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the alloys really suit it


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheekos said:


> Hey, not posting regarding a mechanical fault which makes a change :-/ thought people may be interested to see how the car has turned out with the bbs rs rims, pics below


Bloody hell looking great are they genuine Rs?  Well done looks awesome and refreshingly different. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

a rich classy colour 
bet the pics don't do it justice.
nice work


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

WOW!! Stunning and I just love it. It looks as if it's floating about an inch off the ground - superb!

Graham


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments, i know it isnt to everyones taste but i am happy with it, dont think there is anything else i can do now, exterior is finished, interior is full leather so will be leaving thy standard, maybe do a couple of engine mods if funds permit,

To answear the question, the wheels are dare reps, couldnt justify 1500+ on genuine wheels lol


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Drop it on Bags, would look maga! Love the colour!


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

how much was the respray? looks like a really good job! car looks great- a little lower and it would look amazing , good work!


----------



## sambascombe (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks lovely mate. Is it still on apex springs or you got coilovers now? Sits perfectly


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

looks very retro but one thing to point out that must give you such difficulty is that sunstrip on the windscreen.
I already have to crank my neck whilst waiting for the lights to change. Surely you must have to stick your head out of the window with that fitted.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How about a shot of the rear - I'm a "rear man" myself ;-)


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

If someone says "brown TT" it sounds awful.

Looks amazing though esp with the wheels. Good job.


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks great......the gamble with the colour definatly paid off


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

That colour is stunning.....!


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work, looks fantastic


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Absurlutly love the colour of this car it really suits the TT. Not a fan of the wheels though but so refreshing to see something new. Stunning! 8)

Paul


----------



## Chewi (Mar 7, 2013)

Porsche & Audi browns been done to death in the VW scene so it is a different take on colour choice 

clear lights and clusters imo as it would seperate the panels a bit, apart from that it really looks nice 

some other oldskool bits like cream interior, billet steering wheel

a the bash 

Lewis


----------



## slider955i (Sep 7, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, not posting regarding a mechanical fault which makes a change :-/ thought people may be interested to see how the car has turned out with the bbs rs rims, pics below
> ...


Looks nice with the new rims on


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

a glass and a half in every bar.......but looks really good, would never had thought of that colour


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cracking colour choice that, bet she pops in the sun well.

Nice light interior would finish this off nicely, any other plans for her?


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Hey thanks for the comments, will try and answer your questions
Yes its lowered 40mm on apex springs, however was going to get the lowering spring adjuster cups at some point, should drop another 15mm

Yea, the sunstrip is a bit of a problem, have to make sure i dont roll too far up to the traffic lights

The respray was done by elite bodyworkz in hull, they have done a hell of a lot of feature cars, do all the sills engine bay etc!

Will get some back end shots at weekend, car is grafted now


----------



## garythesnail (May 6, 2012)

This car looks so good.

I'm loving how you got the brown wheelie bin in the background









I'm not normally a fan of this grill, but it sits really well with the colour and the wheels.









Killer shot - side on and stunning. The fact you've gone for the gold bolt heads in the polished silver wheel is a cracking finishing touch. The tyres are slightly stretched on the rears and skinny profile - things I don't usually like, but is just so 'right' on this.









Cracking job fella.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

hey all! jus wanted some advise on power gains and mods as I am and absolute newb on this side, (last car was a 1.2 corsa)

a couple of questions, whats the cheapest mods to get maximum power without compromising reliability?
break down of costs would be good, like cost for the parts and labor.
what sort of bhp would i be running after the mods?
is there any way you can check what bhp the car is running without a rolling road, doesn't seem overly fast, then again the car is 13 years old [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

hey all! jus wanted some advise on power gains and mods as I am and absolute newb on this side, (last car was a 1.2 corsa)

a couple of questions, whats the cheapest mods to get maximum power without compromising reliability?
break down of costs would be good, like cost for the parts and labor.
what sort of bhp would i be running after the mods?
is there any way you can check what bhp the car is running without a rolling road, doesn't seem overly fast, then again the car is 13 years old [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

A liquid TT gives you bhp and torque figures, as for mods a simple remap will give you the best bang for your money and should see you to 265bhp (quoted) but in real terms 250ish most say  this will set you back around £300 ish. After that you've got exhausts (turbo back) £800-£????, induction wak box £free, other supporting mods like silicone hose replacements etc the list goes on and on.

Lovely car by the way


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

D4n91 said:


> A liquid TT gives you bhp and torque figures, as for mods a simple remap will give you the best bang for your money and should see you to 265bhp (quoted) but in real terms 250ish most say  this will set you back around £300 ish. After that you've got exhausts (turbo back) £800-£????, induction wak box £free, other supporting mods like silicone hose replacements etc the list goes on and on.
> 
> Lovely car by the way


 hey D4n91! thanks for the advice, so best way to go will be a re map, If i got one I would want it rolling roaded before and after so I know it has been done right, 25bhp is still good gains for £300. Does anyone recomend anywhere?


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

No problem happy to help....WAK on here comes very highly recommended......my TT has a shark performance remap and I can't fault it, shark performance are in Mansfield.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

D4n91 said:


> No problem happy to help....WAK on here comes very highly recommended......my TT has a shark performance remap and I can't fault it, shark performance are in Mansfield.


Will drop them an email regarding prices! Another question is is there a cheap option for getting a sporty sound from the standard exhaust, eg a decat pipe? I want a sport tone however my standard exhaust is in good condition and looks good :-(


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like POO


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheekos said:


> D4n91 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem happy to help....WAK on here comes very highly recommended......my TT has a shark performance remap and I can't fault it, shark performance are in Mansfield.
> ...


no, the change in note from a decat alone is not a great deal, you need something like a blueflame exhaust or better a whole blueflame turbo back system.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Wak said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > D4n91 said:
> ...


Carnt see on ebay, how much will one be? I have the 225 version so need dual exits


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Wak said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > D4n91 said:
> ...


Also is blue flame the back box? Do can you just get this welded onto your main pipe work?


----------



## Dogghammer (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice, I've been thinking about getting a set of BBS rs alloys are yours 18" or 19"?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Great colour!


----------



## Dogghammer (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogghammer said:


> Very nice, I've been thinking about getting a set of BBS rs alloys are yours 18" or 19"?


18" or 19"????? Please I want to buy some but dont think I can put up with the 19" ride!! Will 18" look too small, any thoughts welcome


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Dogghammer said:


> Dogghammer said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, I've been thinking about getting a set of BBS rs alloys are yours 18" or 19"?
> ...


 hey buddy, sorry for late reply, there 18", 8" fronts, 9.5 rear, i have 25mm spacers on the back and front,
a couple of pics from the show i was at yesterday, hope you like
























fitted my pressed plates


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeh that's proper nice mate, lovely little touches. Minter 

Sent from the mobile device


----------



## Dogghammer (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheekos said:


> Dogghammer said:
> 
> 
> > Dogghammer said:
> ...


Cheers for the reply glad there 18's think they look great! 
Think I'm gonna have to get the same


----------



## Dogghammer (Mar 9, 2013)

What size tyres have you gone for?
Cheers


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

215/40 fronts and 225/40 rears


----------



## Dogghammer (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheekos said:


> 215/40 fronts and 225/40 rears


Thanks mate, ill put some pics up of mine when I get them, if the was one thing I'm concerned about that's cleaning them!  
Good choice tho


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

A new pic from
hull motor show on sunday


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Like the colour. What colour is it anyway?


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

bigdodge said:


> Like the colour. What colour is it anyway?


Its bmw marakesh brown 
ordering coilovers tomorrow 
What does people think to the badgelesss grille? Ye or ne?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks good for what it is but not my taste, don't like brown anything, only thing that should be brown is tenners and sh............

But good on you for daring to be different.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Looks good for what it is but not my taste, don't like brown anything, only thing that should be brown is tenners and sh............
> 
> But good on you for daring to be different.


 is there any TT meets in yorkshire?


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't like the badgeless grill; in fact I don't like debadging full stop. But hey to each is own.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheekos said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> > Like the colour. What colour is it anyway?
> ...


Ye for all around badgeless - although not a fan of the 5 bar grille. I reckon the honeycomb grille matches the bumper lower grilles and would look great on your car (and only £60 from Germany).


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

mullum said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > bigdodge said:
> ...


Have you got any other pics with a car with that grille? And a link to were you can get it from ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheekos said:


> Have you got any other pics with a car with that grille? And a link to were you can get it from ?


What sort of picture do you need ? All the ones on my phone have my number plate on them so Id have to crop them, like the one above.

Audi TT 8N 98-06 SPORT WABEN GRILL KÜHLERGRILL
http://bit.ly/16LIrTP


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheekos said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> > Like the colour. What colour is it anyway?
> ...


Have you got any other pics with a car with that grille? And a link to were you can get it from ?[/quote]
Here's a few shots of mine only I have the optional badge and holder fitted 




































If anyone has fitted this grill and has a spare badge holder hanging about I would be interested in it


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > bigdodge said:
> ...


Here's a few shots of mine only I have the optional badge and holder fitted 

















Ahh thats cool, were do you get the grille from? And i presume you can put the badge on with clips? Does this come with the grille?



















If anyone has fitted this grill and has a spare badge holder hanging about I would be interested in it [/quote]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

..


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got a spare badge holder Andy, found it the other day.

Cheekos - Was there something wrong with the link I gave you ? You won't find this grille cheaper mate.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

keep the badge on the grill........imo


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

oldguy said:


> keep the badge on the grill........imo


Ha ha ,, me to. :wink:


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Was this for Sales on ebay or PH not so long back?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > bigdodge said:
> ...


Here's a few shots of mine only I have the optional badge and holder fitted 




































If anyone has fitted this grill and has a spare badge holder hanging about I would be interested in it [/quote]

one of the nicest TTs ive ever seen that
good work YELLOW
as for the marakesh monster its beautiful mate nice seein people try new things im always gonna Love the euro look !


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Hey, just a quick progress update, coil overs fitted, Porsche twists fited, getting inside of wheels painted the same colour as car, getting a cream lip to outer


----------



## Callum-L (Feb 11, 2014)

Mates got a polo in that colour. Just love it!!


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Love the colour 8)


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheekos said:


>


Really liking this mate. Cream or white leather would be an awesome addition to this car.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

There's a set on ebay right now..


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

rcarlile23 said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Good call


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Love this. That is such as nice brown.
Like has been said, cream interior and paint the twists all cream and it would look perfect!


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awsome colour!!! When I read it was going to be brown, I thought the same as everyone else, but it just works!

You have balls to go for this! Well played


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I was thinking cream wheels with a silver lip or brown with a silver lip, need some photo shops to decide really!
would anyone be untreated in swapping interiors, I have full black in good condition!


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Hey, don't mean to be cheeky but do we have any photoshop wiz kids here? I would like to see what my wheels look like with brown centre silver rim


----------



## Rodf66 (Oct 15, 2010)

Quality !!


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

I love it mate. Im from Hull also and seen it about a few times near Kingswood if memory serves. Looks ace.
Cheers, Gav.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheekos said:


> Hey, just a quick progress update, coil overs fitted, Porsche twists fited, getting inside of wheels painted the same colour as car, getting a cream lip to outer


Love the colour always have.

Only things that I would change is grille and get some smaller tyres they look to chunky imo

Also wheels all cream with cream leather would look so good then go brakes same brown as the car maybe


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

reece1591 said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a quick progress update, coil overs fitted, Porsche twists fited, getting inside of wheels painted the same colour as car, getting a cream lip to outer
> ...


Hey Reece! Thanks for the input, Rear has stretch, front Is low profile, didn't go stretch as I didn't want to screw the Haldex up and still wanted to maintain traction!
Valid point on grill, wouldn't mind an Audi one but struggling to find one, I threw away mine stupidly haha!! 
On the wheels I was thinking colour code centre with silver lip


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Major improvement with the twists fitted , Colour is a bold move but really work,s . i would have gone to BMW Sepang










brown but you showed some ball,s going the whole hog with the Marakesh  impressed , very impressed


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

You obviously like your brown colours ah and ive gotta say i do like it, dare to be different and you have, nice one, as for the grill ide say go for the honeycomb grill, comes with the option of having the audi badge if you wish to have it on or not then.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

mike225 said:


> You obviously like your brown colours ah and ive gotta say i do like it, dare to be different and you have, nice one, as for the grill ide say go for the honeycomb grill, comes with the option of having the audi badge if you wish to have it on or not then.


Thanks got the nice feedback, will they be any TT meets this year?
I will be at modded mats so may see a few of your about?


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheekos said:


> Hey thanks for the comments, will try and answer your questions
> Yes its lowered 40mm on apex springs, however was going to get the lowering spring adjuster cups at some point, should drop another 15mm
> 
> Yea, the sunstrip is a bit of a problem, have to make sure i dont roll too far up to the traffic lights
> ...


Does that mean you're in Hull also Cheekos, if so I'd love to get a 'live viewing' of your TT pal, it looks the muttz nuttz in that colour, and I'll definitely be giving Elite a call next time I need some paint.

Looking absolutely awesome!


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Stochman said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks for the comments, will try and answer your questions
> ...


Hey yes it does ;-)
Cars booked into body shop next week for the weels to be done, there getting colour coded brown! Should look nice with the gold red and black Porsche centre caps.... I hope lol


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Looking for a badges grill, if anyone is selling please contact me!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hang on, don't you have an FK badgeless on now ? Or are you after a 3 bar or honeycomb ? I'm selling a honeycomb any day now.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

mullum said:


> Hang on, don't you have an FK badgeless on now ? Or are you after a 3 bar or honeycomb ? I'm selling a honeycomb any day now.


Yea it's a badge-less, I don't think the honey come would look good ?
Wanted a 3 bar or standard if poss


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh - badged !
For a moment I though you wanted a badgers grille :lol:









My suggestion to you, what - 2 years ago I think ? Was to get a honeycomb. Now that I'm selling one - I reiterate :lol:


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

I've just changed mine to a honeycombe, so have my old grille. In Hull too.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Cliffwah said:


> I've just changed mine to a honeycombe, so have my old grille. In Hull too.


Ahh cool, do you want rid? How much you after? We're aboutsbin hull are you?


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm in west hull mate, take a look and make me an offer.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Cliffwah said:


> I'm in west hull mate, take a look and make me an offer.


You got pics??


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

No, sorry, it's just standard grille with rings and Quattro badge on, can't pm you as I'm a newbie at posting.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Cliffwah said:


> No, sorry, it's just standard grille with rings and Quattro badge on, can't pm you as I'm a newbie at posting.


What's your name on Facebook


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't do social media,lol. If you message me email address I will send address.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol we NEED to get a Hull meet organised


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

Be nice to get together, although mines a work in progress :mrgreen:


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Stochman said:


> Lol we NEED to get a Hull meet organised


Well I am part of a car club which holds a monthly meet on the first Sunday of every month called modified genius, we had over 250 cars down last sun! Could come to that??


----------



## smallalex (Apr 10, 2014)

Love the colour wish the tt came standard in more colours


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheekos said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> > Lol we NEED to get a Hull meet organised
> ...


Where's that held pal, and am I right in thinking the next one will be on 04/05, and finally will I be allowed in as I've only had a stage one remap and cookbots?


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Stochman said:


> Cheekos said:
> 
> 
> > Stochman said:
> ...


It's at total fitness in willerby and it doesn't matter if your car is standard mate

Anyone got examples of TT with splitters on front, like Laguna etc, I need something to make the front look lower


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw a BMW in poo-brown today. It still doesn't work for me.


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Hey! Had a few nice snaps of the TT at Malton specialist car show today! A nice one is below


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheekos said:


> Hey! Had a few nice snaps of the TT at Malton specialist car show today! A nice one is below


Have just asked the question on the other thread (Events) section.........now have the answer. :roll:


----------

